# I need a sig for WCG



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 10, 2010)

I would like to go about getting a sig for wcg at the bottom of my forum post, could someone help me out?  I just got my secondary rig FINALLY up and running and am going to fold 24/7 on it.  Also how does one get the wcg and tpu buttons on their forum sig?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2010)

To get the WCG badge, you have to have 100k points as reported by BOINCStats.com or stats.free-dc.org  To get the badge for F@H, you have to have 100k points as reported by folding.stanford.edu


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 10, 2010)

and what about the sig thing that displays ur points and rank and such?


----------



## stanhemi (Jan 10, 2010)

like the link in my signature ?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 10, 2010)

yes but one that shows the sig on the page instead of a link.  Im just looking for the text based  ones that i see many tpu members have in their sigs.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 10, 2010)

Stsnhemi..the one in ur sig does the job....i found it with the power of google lol.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 10, 2010)

The table in my signature can be found @ http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 12, 2010)

found one that i like better than my 1st one its in the link.


----------

